# Labs - Color/Intelligence



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Does a lab's color have anything to do with intelligence. I heard that yellow is the smartest, followed by black, and the least intelligent chocolate. I've always dismissed this theory.

I heard this again in the last few days. I never really believed it but now I've heard it from several sources and just wondering if it is true possible. 
Anyone ever heard of or had any experience with labs/colors?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you should check out a Lab breed board and see how many threads discount/disprove this theory. and yet, it comes around again and again.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont know if its true or not , but I know a few ppl that have the black labs and they seem very smart compaired to the others I have seen and been around....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I say it's all Hogwash!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No way... but isn't it true most of the top field labs are black labs? I heard that.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

At least blondes get credit for being the smartest somewhere! Kudos to the yellow labs! LOL

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

The 3 yellow labs I have known - current one included - have all been dumber then a box of pebbles. The black lab I owned was very intellegent - But I doubt brain power has any relation to color.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

As Colonel Potter would say, Horsehockey. You can get all three colors out of the same litter if the genetics are there. Although, I know a hunter or two who will still tell you that the only real Lab is a black lab.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I would say that is BS.. :no: but then again I would say that the Golden Retriever is the smartest dog alive


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I have heard there are more champions that are black and that makes sense because black is the dominant colour while chocolate and yellow are recessive with a dilution factor in there.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I really don't know how proven it is but - many in the veterinary field (me included) (13yrs) truly believe that chocolates are not that smart. I have yet to run across one that is. They are all very sweet but lacking something up top.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

No truth to that one, color does not make a difference.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I haven't met a smart black lab yet. 3 neighbours all have really stupid black labs, my uncles black lab was really dumb and afraid of birds LOL.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it that they are dumb or dingy? My daughter is a smart girl, but at times, her dingyness makes her look dumb....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was working with Lab rescue for a while. They were the ones who told me that the chocolates were totally wild and crazy. Yellows were supposedly the most mellow and the blacks are the typical happy go lucky ones. I don't know because my first foster tried to attack my lab/golden girl and wanted to eat my cats. He was a chocolate boy.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

My inlaws yellow lab can do a lot of tricks and knows a lot of commands, but I certainly wouldn't call him smart. He is thick as a brick upstairs. As labs go, however, he seems to be smarter than some. I've never heard of the color thing, but I bet that's a lot like saying that red golden retrievers are smarter than blonde ones.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I have never heard of the color thing either but, we had a black lab and she was the smartest little thing! she was very hyper for about 2 years and if you can live through that it's smooth sailing from there on out! she lived to be almost 15 and what a great companion she turned out to be!! we miss her:bigangel: I think we might see a black lab in the near furture for us!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I frequent a lab forum sometimes... and these were a few threads that I thought about.... maybe this will help!

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/...561.html?t=96561&highlight=color+intelligence

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/...424.html?t=68424&highlight=color+intelligence

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/does-color-have-t52768.html?t=52768&highlight=color+intelligence


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wouldn't it be much simpler if people came that way?

I mean we could have blue people, they'd be the smart ones; orange for the kind of dim ones; and blonde for...well we've all hear the dumb blonde jokes!

Back to the labs. I've heard the chocolate ones are the dumb ones, good thing they're so cute then!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Well, I have 2 labs...chocolate and black. They are both females, smart and calm. I still need a yellow lab to make up my "variety pack"...LOL. Some labs are dumb and some are smart, some are mellow and some are hyper/crazy, some are big and some are small. In other words it all depends on each individual dog rather than the color.















Who could resist any of these adorable pups. I love them all!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't really believe that the colour effects their intelligence but at my training class most people have black labs and most of these act goofy but are really very bright. Only have one chocolate and he is seems to be pretty dumb most of the time!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We've had a good number of Labs. Carrie our yellow Lab was dumber than a bag of rocks. I swear. Baby, our current Chocolate is very smart. Not "get into all kinds of trouble" smart, but she clearly understands what we want and learns things very quickly. None of ours have been hyper. Of course, none of them were/are Field Labs (American type Labs) either. :lol:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My Boo is a black field lab whose sire is chocolate (Boo has the lighter eyes that are normally on chocolate labs) and he is really smart. He acts like a dork but he's a very fast learner compared to the other dogs we've had. That's probably both because he's from field lines as opposed to BYB lines and he's had the best early training.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I had a black lab for fourteen years, he was very smart. Our current lab a yellow, Pearl is supposed to be a lab golden mix, but looks all lab. She is so smart I swear she is going to stand on her hind legs and start talking.


----------

